# Discus Prices



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Is $49.95 the usual price for small discus (2.5 - 3 Inches Diameter)

Thomas


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Well.... that depends on a few things. Where are you located? Is this for discus at a regular petstore or a breeders? What colour variety of discus are you talking about? All of these factors can affect the local price of discus.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

That is the price I see in my town and also online like liveaquaria.com some $59.95.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

To make your answer simple (though Lisa is very right in her line of questioning), yes. Discus are expensive.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

In Britian, discus are way cheaper because there are so many specialists 'round here.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow! they are expensive!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

my lfs sells blue turquoise and pigeon bloods for $40. there may be some others in there but they are just in a huge tank and being sold as "assorted discus"


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

FYI the reason why they cost so much is cause of the care needed for them.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

And the difficulty in breeding.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Have you also noticed that the more colourful the fish, the more expensive.
Sods law hey?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol yeah and the wiered thing is that they look almost exactly like severums lmao!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

At one LFS they r only 29 dollers. Very nice. And i believe severums DONT EVEN COMPARE TO THE DISCUS.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> lol yeah and the wiered thing is that they look almost exactly like severums lmao!


I think you may have seen some really screwed up discus to look like severums. 

As for pricing, depending on the quality of the fish and the rarity of the strain in question discus can be very cheap or VERY expensive.

If you find a cheap discus you are either getting very lucky, or getting culls from a breeder. Some people will consider culls fine for them, but in all honesty culls are usually prone to disease and have bad personalities. (quite shy or lethargic) This is one of the reasons a lot of people consider discus so hard to raise, the average joe that finds a cheap discus is getting a cull fish that should have never been raised. Discus are no harder to keep than any other parameter specific fish save that it is usually much harder to maintain soft acidic water that doesn't crash than it is to keep hard alkaline water.

That being said, you can get good deals from local breeders especially when they have a few pairs breed close together and they need the room. It really depends on your area. I have two blue turqs that I got for $75 for both because the seller needed the room. I also ahve a blue diamond I got for $20 because the breeder had WAY too many at the same time and didn't want to start culling healthy fish.

IMHO raising german blue rams and some apisto's are harder than discus. Try those first, if you can keep those happy then you shouldn't worry about dropping $50-100 for a fish.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Here's a link to Jack Wattley's discus pictures. One whom most Discus people consider a living legend.

http://www.wattleydiscus.com/pictures.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Yea they are from a pet store down the road from me. But i have looked everywhere and can't find any breeders

Thomas


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

I Live In South East Queensland Australia
Thomas


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Very nice. And i believe severums DONT EVEN COMPARE TO THE DISCUS.


I have to agree 100% on that one ^.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

i DUNNO maybe he is just ripping me off he does that to me when i shop there but when i get a friend to get things he gives them better discounts and stuff

Thomas


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Soloar-ton does have a valid point there. Young discus and severums are hard to distiguish at first glance.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

I'd have your friend go in and ask about the discus or just go in yourself and offer him what you think they are worth. If you can't find a local breeder, or there isn't a local breeder supplying your LFS, $50 may be cheap.

You might also try posting here http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/ and see if they know of LFS in your area.

Lastly, you can use places like Aquabid that ship internationally... you'll pay more for individual fish but can come out cheaper if you buy in bulk.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

There is also something else to remember when getting discus at the petstore. Most of those discus come in from the Far East. They are often highly hormoned (which shortens their lifespawns considerably) and not in the best shape. Usually the discus are in a tank with maybe one or two other discus. Some of those discus turn dark. When discus turn dark they are highly stressed and susceptible to diseases/parasites. Getting a good discus from a reputable breeder is the best way. Petstore discus don't often have the best lives.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i just got 2 baby discus from a auction today for $23 their sunshine pandas about a quarter in size i could have got another 2 for $14 but i missed them


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I've never paid less than 100 bucks for mine. But I also live in a city that only a few places carry them. An Incredipet carries them but they are poor quality and look horrible and are still 45 to 50, but we also have one local breeder who has a fish store only, and he has QUALITY fish. His Discus are GORGEOUS, so its well worth it to pay the price. Plus he tends to not sell them til they are around 4 inches, although I did get 2 about 3 inches a few times. But depending on their colors, kind of sets their price as well. I recently paid $165 for an Ocean Green one. Although this seems crazy to many, my tank/fish are glorious to look at in my opinion, so the money is well worth it, especially when I go into incredipet and see theirs, there is no comparison, they don't even look like the same fish to be honest. If I could find others cheaper I would, but no option. And I don't like getting fish shipped cause I can't see them first. I did that once and I ended up getting rid of him cause he/she wasn't worth the 50 bucks at all. The colors were nothing like the description I was told, so for me buying w/o viewing the exact fish I'm buying wasn't worth it to me.


----------

